# a little river fun on the 300



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

did a lil riding last saturday...





































ended up with a motor full of water (seal went out) and a BAD sunburn


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool pics, good thing about it is it's a Honda


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics! not nice about the dunk & burn.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Who's that sexy guy in the black hat? lmfao


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> Who's that sexy guy in the black hat? lmfao


im not wearing a hat???? HA

yea its a good thing its a honda...motor is as good as new now lol...the burn on the other hand, im peeling like a snake and still SORE lol. my shoulders blistered up lol.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

was this at sabine? awesome pics


----------

